
The End of Mobile Social Web 1.0 and the death of Dodgeball - danw
http://future.iftf.org/2007/04/the_end_of_mobi.html
======
jmarinez
You have to love these guys that wake up one morning and decide coin a name to
what occurred last week as if it was an era. I wouldn't call Dodgeball an
example of Mobile Social Web 1.0. If anything, we're in the really, really
early stages of the mobile web. In a world where mobiles outsell PCs 20 to 1,
I'd need to see mobile applications reach at least 50 million users before I
even start contemplating terms like Mobile Social Web 1.0.

